# Pictures From The 2022 Lebanon Valley PA Indoor Tractor Expo



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

As some of you may or may not know my stepdad and I went to the 2022 Lebanon Valley P.A. Indoor Tractor Expo for the very first time, and we had a great time and definitely plan on going back in a couple years. It took us about 5 hours to get there and overall it was a good trip but we got caught in a bad snow squall coming back home. We left the house at about 8:15 and got to the show around 3:30ish. We got to see a bunch of tractors we never seen before, and I even got to meet and chat with Kate or the Managing Editor from Lawn & Garden Tractor Magazine which was cool for me. The show (at least in my personal opinion) is geared more towards our garden tractors BUT they do have the big farm tractors too, and swap meet vendors. They had an announcement at the show this year, and it was that they changed the name of the show. It is no longer the Lebanon Valley Tractor Expo. I figured I would post pictures I took of the show......
























We made it to the show......





































There were a total of 4 of these little Wagner's below at the show.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

More..... 

































































From the cockpit of the tractor above.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon.....


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

Looks like you had fun. I would take my kids there next time but just looked it up and it is almost 8 hours away. With young kiddos that would take 10 hours.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm back with some more pictures from the tractor show in PA my stepdad and I went to. Anyone ever see these before? I really like em a lot, they look home/custom made. I seen on another one of my tractor forums that the Mini Mo in the first and 3rd pictures was sold at an auction.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here are more pictures. This show had 4 separate rooms in it and these pictures were the last ones I took in this one room .....










This blue tractor below was a German made tractor.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

More pictures, this was in the 2nd room.....























Anyone ever hear or see a Ford heater before in the picture below, it was my first time hearing of one nevermind seeing one..... 
















I heard of Oliver lawn and garden tractors, and now I can say I finally seen one below. It was VERY nicely restored too, I would love to own it. It was the only Oliver there...... 









The only Craftsman there below....... 









The only Amigo tractor there below, and in original condition......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's quite a collection. Can't say I've ever seen a GE tractor before!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

More from room 2. There were 4 total Cub Cadet 800's there!! I talked with the owner of them for about a good 10-15 minutes and he said he owns 20 of these 800's. He said the one in my first picture for sale he wanted $850.00 for it; and I was soo tempted but I had no way to get it home and it was a little too expensive for me too......










The 800 in this picture below has a factory optional canopy, so the owner says. I never seen one before or even heard of one.......
















He even had some nice attachments and a beautiful trailer......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> That's quite a collection. Can't say I've ever seen a GE tractor before!


Can't say I seen em either till I went to this show, and there were 3 of em there


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

A couple more pictures from room 2. The John Deere 80 trailers on the back of the JD's were 2nd to none, and they honestly make me wanna re-restore my trailer I just restored!

















Now onto pictures of the main entrance "room" with garden tractors as soon as you walk in the door!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here are pictures from "room" 3, it's not really a room so to speak. These are as soon as you walk in the main entrance of the building.....









Anyone ever seen OR even have a Montgomery Ward mini bike? I never have until now, and it seems like I seen ALOT of things I never seen before at this show so I'm super happy I went.....












































There was also this cool tribute display to our nations veterans heroes, they remind me A LOT of shriner cars. They actually have motors in em. Thank you all for your service and sacrifice!....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I figured I would put this funky lookin' tractor in it's own post. This is such a rare, unique and beautifully restored tractor, and really an oddity. There are only less than 10 of these to exist!! 
















_*This is all for now, more to come soon......*_


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm back with yet more pictures from the tractor show. These are from the final room, or room 4..... 









There were 2 of these orange JD Patio tractors at the show......









A 332 Diesel. I saw a 330 one a these WITH MANUALS for only $200 on Facebook Marketplace that I should of bought but I missed out on it.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Anyone ever seen or heard of these before? I figured I would post these funky and odd tractors in their own posting, the red Cast one on the left was made in Italy by what the sign said.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

More from room 4. This Porter Cable was sold when I took this picture....









This Massey Ferguson trailer was for sale BUT i sadly did not ask about a price......
















Some NOS Tecumseh parts for sale, (which unfortunately do not fit anything I own as I looked up the part numbers). I did not get prices on any of these......
















One of my dream tractors besides an Original with fenders, a Cub cadet 100.....









1 of only 83 built with an Onan engine, a Cub Cadet 2072.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here is a unique collection.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here is another unique collection, and if you are a subscriber to Lawn & Garden Tractor (or L&GT) Magazine (like I am) you will notice a few of these look familiar......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

A couple tractors outside that were not in the show. The JD had an asking price of $2,000......
















This Bolens HT23 was just on a trailer, and NOT for sale as I did not see a sign on it.....
















This little Panzer here was also NOT for sale as I did not see a sign on it..... 









This is all from the show and all for now, more to come soon BUT of scenery.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm back with some more pictures but this time of some scenery. Lets start with the things I love; the country side. This was going to the show on Saturday......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here is an old 1950's Dodge panel van that we saw and decided to stop and get pictures of.....





































Right next to the ol' van......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

How about an upcoming auction which has some neat stuff in the lot. We honestly stopped here to get a picture of a political sign that we really liked......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Who likes beer (besides me)?. On the way home, we passed the Sam Adams Brewery and I had to get a picture..... .


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

*THIS CONCLUDES ALL MY PICTURES* from this show., thank you all very much for looking.....


----------



## alland (Apr 4, 2021)

bonjour .
1957man’s

que de belle photos

tracteur goldoni????











le motoculteur bleu la marque un mabec ou staub











felicitation pour se beau reportage .

je vois que tu aimer la bierrepres de cher nous une brasserie exporte etat unis .


exporter au usa sous le nom de ( skaldis)



a+.
alland.


----------

